# Motor with no nameplate unknown capacitor



## powerblackout (Jan 3, 2018)

I have a Buffalo Tools air compressor I got off of facebook. The owner says the capacitor blew on him one, it was replaced by a shop, then it blew again. It had a 161-193 start capacitor in it.

I am looking at the wiring of the motor and do not see any RPM-based disconnect switch for the capacitor. In fact, the two leads that connect to the capacitor go straight into the windings. This has led me to believe I need a run capacitor and not a start.

The motor is 120v 15a based on the label of the air compressor, and so far I have used a 3, 5, 15, 20, and 30 uf run capacitor without success. The motor just hums. If I plug the old 161-193 capacitor into the compressor the motor looks like it wants to turn but can't. The motor turns by hand freely.

How can I guesstimate the capacitor this compressor needs? The motor is built into the air compressor and has no nameplate or identifying marks. I contacted Buffalo Tools, they sent me a user manual, but on the blow up diagram it's simply labeled "capacitance" without any values it's supposed to have.


----------



## powerblackout (Jan 3, 2018)

Actually I just found it. It's a generic design that multiple companies use. It needs a 100uf run capacitor. https://www.ereplacementparts.com/c...499123.html?osCsid=ncbkdt3ulvceoj7hjbnpgqicp3


----------

